# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  SIM card activation enema!

## tec0

Have you tried to register a âpay-as-you-goâ SIM card for internet at Vodacom lately? I donât see the use of selling SIM cards anymore because you cannot get them activated over the phone anymore. 

At this point after you spend your humble R5 on a starter-pack you end up with a lot more then what you hoped. I was told that you have to go to a mobile or a âVodacareâ shop to register your SIM? So it is pointless to buy one at a petrol station. Then you need your ID book, proof of residence and a few other things. The point is you might as well go for a contract at this stage. 

In the end I have to give a complete stranger ALL my information just to get a âpay-as-you-goâ SIM card activated. I can really see a problem with this... 

So I took the Vodacom SIM and put it away. I have a contract phone it is just Virgin gave me connection problems as always and I thought just get a Vodacom SIM to send your e-mails. But NO sorry you canât do that anymore apparently it will take them up to 2 days to activate the SIM for internet use.  :Slap:

----------


## Dave A

RICA strikes!

Will this be the end of SIM card packs at till outlets?

----------


## tec0

One may think that it just might be the case. After all how useful can a SIM card be if you canât use it right away? Also I canât help but wonder how this will affect the mobile phone industry. All these little âindependentâ phone shops you get, I wonder if they are able to activate SIM cards. If not one can see how this can cripple them.        

 :Confused:

----------


## tec0

I know everybody is basically sick of all the mobile complaints. Yet I cannot begin to tell you how bad our internet has become. It worse than standard landline! Yet we continue to pay a premium price for this service and it is NOT worth it. Basically all the people I know that have 3G connections is complaining right now. YES there were upgrades being done but I cannot blame them for complaining because you are not experiencing any benefit from these upgrades. 

Also I noticed that a lot of companies have a basic modem connections now running on a standard land line. Now connecting to it is not cheap and it is not fast but it shows you how bad our 3G networks are getting.

 Does anybody have the real story behind this phenomenon?    :Confused:

----------


## Dave A

Early Saturday morning was unbelievable. I could access no international and very few local websites. And yet email was running just fine.

And I agree with tec0 - not much evidence of an improvement as a result of the upgrades - at least not yet.

When will we see the effect of Seacom?
Or is the bottleneck the last local leg when it comes to mobile connections?

----------


## tec0

If anything bottlenecks is as old as the first network. But I donât get it. Vodacom is big, they are most probably the biggest mobile network we have and even with a massif clientele they cannot provide. Virgin on the other hand is low cost âI stand to be corrected but standard rates is 0.65 +â But it is still cheaper then R2 per megabyte. And face it a bundle from both MTN and Vodacom is expensive. And then there are the contracts I will not even go into right now. Still if Telkom is ever to release a pre-paid internet service with proper connection speeds then you will see something else. I am telling you a lot of companies will rather go for a physical line on pre-paid with no contract obligation then 3G on pre-paid. The reason will be âreliabilityâ a strange fictional word for the mobile communications industry...

----------


## skatingsparks

Just got back after 4 month in the UK where I had to go to get more education because my qualifications are not good enough for SAQA.  My number has been stopped because i hadn't used it for 4 months so I go to get another and have to prove I have a residency.  I don't have this because I am a guest, for the purpose of a postal address, at my girlfriends parents house and don't have my name on a tenancy agreement where I live with my girlfriend.  The only thing that had any proof of address was my bank account which I am now no longer allowed to use as I am unemployed.  I got the bank account when I was working here on a Skills Quota Visa.  Now I have just come back from the UK the bank guessed I wasn't working and couldn't prove otherwise so not only can I not put money IN to my account they won't give me a bankstatement with my address on it because I can't use a bank account which I got with a Skills Quota Visa if I don't meet the requirements of the visa, i.e. I am working.

I had to laugh when reading the news headlines in the bank when its say that South Africa will suffer more in the recession because of the lack of skills in certain sectors.

It ends with me saying to the bank teller Its hard to get a job when you don't have a phone and I can't have a proof of address without having a job, what do you want me to do
"Eish I don't know"

I also asked about how all the visitors who will be coming here for the 2010 world cup who may want a SIM card.  Will a bill from hotel do?  If they are staying at friends houses how will that work?

MTN are sponsoring the world cup aren't they.

Currently using UK SIM, expensive but it works.

----------


## Dave A

For non-SA Citizens and non-permanent residents all you have to do is flash your passport (in your case British, I'd assume). All they need to record is your full names, surname and identity as per the passport.

A fascinating loophole in the fight against crime using cellphones, just be a foreigner - but there you go.

----------


## tec0

I find this interesting. If all SIM cards needs to be activated by places like MTN stores and Vodacom shops, it will be pointless to buy a SIM card at the local store because you cannot get it activated. Now come 2010 world cup and people will buy SIM cards where it is available! Thus those cards will be useless because you still need to activate them. Thus you will have a lot of confused 2010 world cup supporters on your hands.

----------


## Frankincense

......"Does anybody have the real story behind this phenomenon?  "

Grabbing a SIM at the garage and surfing freely was a temporary illusional freedom to which much flesh becomes accustomed, and so eventually depend upon. *Objective achieved!*

When the fish bites, the hungered rabid reel in....

Reporting *in the Flesh* to be identified with paper documents & bar coded numbers as the spool turns....and the line tightens...

...naturally the next step is reporting for DNA sampling and Bio-chip re-verification....

...flesh will consent as they always do....

there is a Greater Phenomenon which protects those who stand in His Grace...


 :Clap:

----------


## tec0

The real story. Right Phone registration needs to be done basically because right now you have endless stalkers and other such individuals that ARE abusing the mobile networks. The registration of mobile phones WILL practically eliminate anonymity thus you will be able to identify the stalker or abuser with a Court-Order. In all honesty after all my negative views on this I now realise it is actually a good thing. And registering your mobile is easy once you know what it is they want from you and stuff like that. It only takes about 10 minutes

----------


## Frankincense

@TecO...no :Nono: , unfortunately that is not the real story, but one they would advertise and have many sheeple believe. The people are to believe it's to "reduce crime"...just like 9/11....it's sad!  :No: 

All societies need an "enemy image" to consolidate against and have a common cause, so if their isn't one, one will be created/provided.

What's worse is that when they market the Bio-chip to you as the head of a family in the name of "crime prevention" to prevent kidnapping / fraud / etc etc....there will be more that would say "Oh, that's it!!!, this must be true...give my family members one now!" :Surrender: 

...Service providers have for years already been able to do ANYTHING (track/trace/listen in etc etc.) with a court order. *It's nothing new*....it's all about *control.*

If you are part of many who don't "get it", you & everyone else soon will....FICA & RICA are mere precursors to fulfill a prohpesy concerning the numbering by the Beast...old news... :Yawn: ....but hey, if you think it's about crime prevention....Your opinion is shared & respected by all those who may  consent to what is still to come....

I know crime prevention is not at all the reason behind this...it's about the spirit of the times..when you see the green shoots start to show on the trees, know spring is near.

 :Zzzzz:

----------


## tec0

In all honesty I share your mistrust in this matter Francois. I am also aware of the many movements that are taking place as we speak. Yes there are scary people with scary minds and they are moving towards the end of the free and they are successful in blinding us to the many truths of both our history and our future.

However, they know that there is truth in there deception. See it comes down to argument. Yes they can trace and track every mobile phone that was stolen. Why then is it so difficult for the police to find these phones? In this scenario we may only speculate. 

Still let them register and control the mobile industry. You can always just switch it off if you feel that your privacy is being violated.

----------


## Frankincense

mistrust?...if only it were that innocent an infant feeling!

Target Identified - approach with extreme caution! Destruction imminent - God Force TETRAGRAMMATON to initiate!!!
 :Clap:

----------


## tec0

In the end Francois, it comes down to miracles. That is if you still belief in that sort of thing. Sad truth is I do and yes it can be misplaced or even stupid but what the hell right. In the end you can only live so long and do so much then you go into the unknown. So it comes down to a little known fact, and that is a world where the human mind is god, it will be a world not worth living in.

----------


## Frankincense

Miracles  :Clap: ...How could you ask if I believe in that which I speak of?

"Sad truth is I do " - there's absolutely nothing sad about miracles.... :Hmmm: 

"In the end you can only live so long and do so much then you go into the *unknown*"

 We know only what God hath revealed unto us.... :Applaud: 

"To love Him is to know Him"....I know the "unknown" you know not of, but speak of  :Clap:  ...and to Him I shall return....

" fact....is a world where the human mind is god, it will be a world not worth living in"

As OmniPresent, OmniPotent Prime is in existence....no human mind alone could ever replace That!

Much knowledge increaseth sorrow....agreed.... :Frown:

----------

tec0 (07-Sep-09)

----------


## tec0

Francois, then you and I are not so deferent after all.  :Smile:

----------

Frankincense (08-Sep-09)

----------


## sgafc

> ......"Does anybody have the real story behind this phenomenon?  "
> 
> Grabbing a SIM at the garage and surfing freely was a temporary illusional freedom to which much flesh becomes accustomed, and so eventually depend upon. *Objective achieved!*
> 
> When the fish bites, the hungered rabid reel in....
> 
> Reporting *in the Flesh* to be identified with paper documents & bar coded numbers as the spool turns....and the line tightens...
> 
> ...naturally the next step is reporting for DNA sampling and Bio-chip re-verification....
> ...


Again a case of.."The Unaware, being Unaware That they Unaware. Yes folks control and monitoring our moves has arrived. Forget crime and other so-called ills used as the eteranal excuse. As difficult as it is, I will have to FOREGO A CELLPHONE. But I will not RICA! 
If people could only wake up! Are we going to stand in long queues to receive the microchip as well? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dave A

> As difficult as it is, I will have to FOREGO A CELLPHONE. But I will not RICA!


I have to admit - I find it wierd that someone commits suicide because of problems getting his identity document from Home Affairs, and here we have people so anti being identifiable/traceable they'll give up cellphone connectivity.

 :Alien:

----------


## sgafc

If it was a matter of life and death, then you would have been correct. But cellphones? I know many people who are doing just fine, without cellphones. Business compelled me to get a cellphone. What about the proven cases of ailments/cancers caused by the radiation of cellphones. 
What about cellphones just being a plain nuisance. Yes, they can be helpful in emergencies, but I will respectfully opt for the lessor evil.

No way. No RICA.

----------


## tec0

Fact is your Identity is everything. I understand that you get people that use the net without anonymity but you do get those that like to be private. There are a number of *honest* reasons why people would rather not be identified and I feel it was there right. But now you are basically entering the âBig Brotherâ era and it is scary. Why do they have to know everything?

Yes there is a criminal element but again not everyone is criminals. But now we are basically treated as criminals regardless, and that is scary to me. So yes if you feel this registration thing is not for your benefit then I recommend you unplug. I do not blame you... it is unnerving. But again not everyone feels that way this is also true. Basically it comes down to you as a person.

Also do you really want something that has the capability to spy on your life to be with you? These are important questions. I honestly donât think you are âweirdâ if you do ask these questions.

----------


## tec0

Well the warning signs were always there. Yes there are talks in the UK to suspend internet users if they download copyrighted films and music. Well basically they proposals are in place and this may become a law in less than a year. 

All of this in the name of piracy? I am actually disgusted, because they want to act in the name of piracy! What the hell is wrong with this picture? Fact is there are more alarming crimes happening on the net that deserves attention...



Full story here :http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2...ownloaders-law.

----------


## mazia

For me the following rules apply

if you have an office ADSL/WIFI would be first choice as you pay about 8cent per meg and you can pay use the line to access local website like banking if you chow your bandwidth.

I you need it at home you can ask telkom to install it(they charge you a monthly fee for this and ensure you tell them you have your own ISP(this fee is higher for busines).Use the same business account user name and pin for your connection at home.

if you need mobility get 3 g but buy at least 3 gig so that you can pay a lower per meg pricing(if you need it occational buy pay as you go and top up small amounts).

History has proven that A fixed line is the most reliable and cheapest.

----------


## Loman

It might be better to go contract. 
Or for that matter just get the sim and 
continue using your current cell. 
Just like you would have done with PAYG

Only problem is the sim is R 209 and not R 5 
like the one you buy on street corners etc.

Other than that it is R 19 per month and you get R 50 airtime.
Or R 99 per month for R 200 airtime. 

http://www.mtnsp.co.za/shop/RetailSp...uownphone.aspx

----------


## Loman

I have a question regarding this whole RICA affair, or rather the use of it when it comes to foreigners.

But i'm beating myself to the question.  If i were to "borrow without permission on a permanent basis" someones phone, and go to ghana or some other country, would that phone be able to work there once it is blacklisted in SA? 

I'm not sure but i remember a long waaaaaay back there was a news report about a truck full of cellphones that was apprehended before it could cross the border. 

Rica might make the whole process overly complicated.

Honest joe's cell has been stolen by dick from nigeria who is already halfway back there.
Now what will joe's personal info (place of residence, ID etc) be of use?

I dunno, this all on the assumption that i'm right that the phone is only blacklisted locally. 

Anyone know if it is or not??

----------


## Loman

Also:

Dick from nigeria has registered is newly bought sim with rica but his one week cell special is at an end and heads with the whole lot of phones back to nigeria. Not only will honest joe's info be of no use, neither will Dick's. So they have his passport, but how will they figure out the Dick was the one who stole the phones?

A slight possibility would be if dick forced joe to hand over the phone. But that's pointless since joe's wife has her cell in her handbag that is hanging on her chair and it would be the safer option. Might get a bit of loot with the cell.

----------


## tec0

Well if anything, I donât get it myself. I friend of mine was robbed by two men in the early hours of the morning. Well to make a long story short RICA is useless. That phone is gone and the criminal is using it for whatever evil he can. Fact is RICA is and always was BS. 

Criminals are still stealing phones and getting away with it so I have to question motive from RICAâs side. Secondly is the info. To store all those SMSâs MMSâs and downloads is going to take some digital-space! With millions of South Africans the fact is that there mobile is there everything and I just donât get it. How do you buffer and store millions of SMSâs MMSâ and downloads in real-time without effecting speed? âNot to mention the thing I hate the most âplease call meâsâ now that is useless info!  :Banghead: 

In short I donât think criminals have to fear RICA, I honestly can say it is not working right now because as you have pointed out the phones donât get recovered!  :EEK!:

----------


## twinscythe12332

what was the cutoff date for registering again?

----------


## Loman

> what was the cutoff date for registering again?


We have 18 months from the date it started (1st july 2009) to register for this useless service. January 2011 Is the cuttoff date.

----------


## Loman

Just one more thing bugging me:
I've read that if you live on tribal land a letter from your tribal chief would do. 

Whats to stop a lot of fictional tribal chiefs from appearing all of a sudden?

Don't like the idea that they get to know so much about me.

----------


## Frankincense

@Loman: "Whats to stop a lot of fictional tribal chiefs from appearing all of a sudden?"

...the idea is to have all "those that matter' identification placed on a RFID chip, and ensure only those able to participate in this party... :Drunk: ...actually take part....

Get it?....
 :Stupid:

----------


## Martinco

> Just one more thing bugging me:
> I've read that if you live on tribal land a letter from your tribal chief would do.


On the above, I went into FNB to FICA and had the following with me: ID and a letter from our chairman of the homeowners association stating that I live at the address. ( I have NO accounts , municipal account or phone bill with my residential address ..........all go to my post box as there is no postal delivery where I stay ).
In front of me was a black man who  FICAed with a letter from his headman.
So I am ok.........................not so ! 
" Sorry sir, we only allow black people to FICA with a letter from the chief "
No amount of argument could change this and I had get a business to make me an invoice for goods showing my home address before I could FICA. 

Is the word we are looking for maybe "Discrimination" ?

----------

Dave A (09-Dec-09)

----------


## tec0

Discrimination is a meaningless word to me. There are a lot of things I donât get about our country. Fact is if a white person stays on a piece of land âsquatting -> Occupy (a dwelling or land) illegallyâ this person will be forcefully removed prosecuted and possibly jailed.  :Frown: 

I donât know but one thing I do know is that some people âface more control and harsher penaltiesâ then others. So what can you do? Nothing, fact is you are already a statistic and frowned upon by employers, companies and so on. Your opportunities and that of your children are limited to the point where there is no real future anymore.  :No: 

Sadly this is just one more example that equality still needs a lot of work...

----------


## Dave A

And yet as "head of household," I can write a letter that my son lives at the house and this is accepted for FICA purposes.

----------


## Martinco

Well, all I can say is that I give up ! This is a cruel world we live in.

----------


## Frankincense

...there's a whole lotta VIP's who agree the earth should roll with around 500 000 000 (1/2Billion)....so many must die as we on 6 Billion...and by institutionalizing racism (be it Apartheid or BEE) ...one can prolong suffering.


A very wise man once said "...Until the colours of a man's skin matter no more than the colours of his eyes, it will be war" ....and this war is of darkness and light...until The Light flushes the dark....it gets worse. :Yes:

----------


## tec0

Well I feel that we are off topic but what the hell why not... I quote myself âI can think of a million ways to make this world a better place but I can see a million people fighting to keep it as it is.â   :Rant1: 

The truth is this mobile registration thing is needed to help stop crime and yet not a single stolen mobile phone was recovered. Now that is just one more example of a nice BS story. So yes we can add our own truths and understanding.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But in the end of the day it is simple, used it or lose it... the choice is always there and yes a mobile phone IS important and will stand by this, until there is no more power to drive the mobile services all you have then is a impressive looking paper-weight. So we will be monitored 24 7 well you never have to feel alone again knowing that the government man is waiting in the dark hoping that you will step out of line so that they can make an example of you.  :EEK!: 

Still the power is always with the people. All we have to do is to stand up and say there is no benefits in mobile registration please get rid of it or we stop using them. Give them a week to think it over and then switch the phones of and let the stockholders sweat! 

Sadly we have millions of individuals and all of them are too selfish to stand and do what needs to be done. So in the end you will pay this do that and your individuality will account for nothing because it doesnât really help much if you are an individual but you donât have any rights....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Martinco

What do imagine the result would be if you do not RICA ?
Will Vodacom switch off all 6 my accounts and have no income for some time ?

----------


## Dave A

Probably - although how long you'd be switched off for would lie to some extent in your own hands.

I reckon get it over and done with. There is bound to be a SNAFU when the crunch comes. And hold onto those RICA confirmation messages too.

----------


## tec0

The truth is that there was a time before the mobile service and if wireless technologies in the computer department get its way we will soon be able to put the phones down once again. Yes there is currently a lot of development when it comes to shortwave data transmissions and with wave hopping the possibility exists that we may be able to use it as an alternative to mobile and even land-line phones. 

Thanks to innovations like âIP6â everyone can have an IP address in an intranet based system and with powerful enough shortwave technologies video and voice is becoming a real possibility. So if I was in the telecommunications industry now will be a time to worry. 

Also in the UK you are now ask to pay broadband tax? Well yes if you want to monitor every single user you will need a system and that system cost money... So RICA can be looked at in a similar light. Not long from now we will be asked to pay a mobile licence fee of X per year and like our TV licence it will be forced on us as a public.

----------


## carm

Oh we south african's are funny people. We want to act like people overseas and be a first world country but when comes down o putting systems in place we complain.

Oh FICA, RICA. my identity. Is your life so interesting that you are scared to register. I could not care less if someone tracks my sms mms. the poor guy will be caught sleeping on the job, my life is so mundane. I have nothing to hide.

Now we talk of chip's in our bodies, ques to be identified. How do you know it is not already there from innoculations or flu vaccines. People people people.
Shall we all pull out a knife and start cutting. They never told us about aliens landing years ago. Ahhg

So now you are phoneless. What now? Can't get a contract, Telkom, pay as you go because you might get identified. Golly! Forbid! Crimanals steal they always will, some will get caught and some won't. You will place yourself in a hole because you don't see the point of complying.

We want to move forward but our paranoya keeps us in the past. 
 :Confused:

----------

Dave A (13-Dec-09)

----------


## tec0

Well even madness is a gift if you embrace it. See the point is not mobile tracking or reading your SMSâs and youâre MMSâs. It comes down to the fact that your privacy is being stripped and nothing GOOD is coming from it.

The point of mobile registration is to stop the criminal form steeling mobile phones. Now if you look at how many people die just because they have a mobile phone one may realise the importance of registration.

However if it is just another spy tool to be selfishly used when the need is there you can clearly see what the main problem is here. 

Look to be blunt, if you want to accept everything and allow everyone to do whatever they please when it comes to your constitutional rights then you are missing the point. But again why not... 

The thing is there will always be someone that wants to use something against you, now if your SMSâs to your friends become a written document and can be used against you when the need is there then it is the perfect blackmailing tool. Especially if you are a politician or someone that is considered âa fretâ 

Still think it is paranoia? Right... mmm jip we are just collection of stupid idiots sorry... it is YOUR world I just live in it...  :Yes:

----------


## Emilganos

That's a big point of  cellphone user, I think we need to really know  more about what we are using, All the networks provider must take their responsibilities and febore releasing any SIM card be assured that the quick activation is possible or their call center can provider it. Yes 2010 will cost a veritable problem to sim card retailers. CellC, Vodacom, MTN, Virgin mobile, must change their sim card releasing strategies, For example a few months ago I've bought CellC sim Card to use but I could not using it because of the same issues. I think they are making money by providing those kind of  bad services. if thy can sell 100,000 sim card at R5/sim card they are making R500,000.00 that is unfair. By the same time People like me are struggling to make things happen. certains persons are cheatting.

----------


## tec0

Well if one look at the millions generated a month by mobile users I find it strange that I still have o by a bloody SIM card every time I buy a new phone! What is the point of that! Think about this, if I have 15 SIM cards registered to me because I go through mobile phones like toilet paper but I still only use the one number then one realise how corrupt unfair and bogus this exercise really is.

So they live to make work for RICA and above all if you start to pay for a mobile licence in the near future I will have to pay for 15 SIM cards âin countingâ that I am not even using! AND if one of those bloody SIM cards get misplaced or used for criminal activities I get be in trouble absolutely free! 

So what will it be? Stop forcing the sale of SIM cards and allow people do buy phones OR just stop upgrading handsets and not having to deal with registration? Now I wish they will reply on this post but the changes for that happening is 0... pity that...

----------


## tec0

Is your phone actually registered? 

My internet SIM is Vodacom and I thought it was registered since I had to give my ID and prove of residence when I got it a few months ago. Turns out my phone was blocked because my registration was never done. But it gets better. 

I phoned MTN and asked them if my phone is registered for RICA because I had to give them my ID and prove of residence when I got my phone. I was not registered. 

Then my backup SIM a Virgin Mobile SIM card. Now I made damn sure I gave them everything because this phone is used for emergencies and there is always money on it. When I checked it today it was deactivated and I was told again that my NEW SIM was not registered! 

Well now I have to take a day and get all of this done again but this time I am taking a form with me! Yes I am drafting a form and the person doing my registration will fill it in and make a copy for themselves. My reason for this is if any of my phones is still not registered after that day! I will go to court and sue them for negligence. 

Now it is worth remembering that the information you give out at that point in time can be used for Identification theft and this time around I am making sure that I am covered.

----------


## Dave A

They've started blocking non-RICA'd SIM cards already? I thought this was still a little way off.

----------


## twinscythe12332

I haven't been blocked either (and I sure as hell am waiting until I am. they have all my details on file, just too lazy to call them up)

----------


## tec0

My Vodacom and Virgin mobile are both NEW and are basically blocked by default. You have to activate them before you can use them. But this is where Vodacom messed up. See my NEW Vodacom SIM is talking to the net and it is working but it is not registered.

Virgin Mobile well that is another story, this SIM got activated the same day I got it but it is NOT working anymore and yes it is blocked and yes it is NEW. So I think it is safe to say that most new SIM cards are blocked by default.

My MTN SIM is 4 years old and I never changed my number and it is still working. I can go on the net with it and do whatever else with it. This is my main phone and I use it every day so I probably have to register it. BUT when I got my phone 4 years ago there was a lot of paperwork I had to do. Firstly I was required to have ID and prove of residence because it was a contract phone. Later on when the contract was done it was converted to pay as you go. Still I am sure a database do exist they are just too useless to use it.

My problem however comes in with Virgin Mobile, They got all my details they got everything but still I am not registered. So basically what did happen to my paperwork? Also I think I better check if I am not married or something. Because if I am there is going to be hell to pay!

----------


## Dave A

> Also I think I better check if I am not married or something. Because if I am there is going to be hell to pay!


 :Rofl: 

You made my day  :Big Grin:

----------

tec0 (04-Jan-10)

----------


## tec0

Itâs not working or is it and I am not on the system 

 :Oops: 

http://www.home-affairs.gov.za/enqui...tal_status.asp

----------


## Dave A

Now there's an interesting link. Mine came back as ID number not valid  :EEK!: 

It might indeed be broken.  :Frown:

----------


## tec0

Well I am sure they will fix it before the earth gets hit by a big rock or just after global warming... Still got to love our government for making things easier. To think if I had to go to their office and stand in a long line while my car getâs stolen just to find out that the database is down. Now I can access the internet and see it is not working so now I donât have to bother going down there in person.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frankincense

"global warming"???.....no chance of that...lol

----------


## Martinco

> Now there's an interesting link. Mine came back as ID number not valid 
> 
> It might indeed be broken.


Hi ????? ( Not sure of the alias )

So you are not actually who you claim to be !  :Cool: 

Come on...........level with us, Big Brother has exposed you.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dave A

> Come on...........level with us, Big Brother has exposed you.


SARS, UIF _et al_ have no problem with it. Considering it's dept of home affairs that issued my ID, I think it's more likely we've exposed Big Brother  :Wink: 

Mind you, which is Big Brother really - home affairs or SARS ?  :Hmmm:

----------


## twinscythe12332

an amalgimation of home affairs, SARS and a chipmunk named steve

----------


## Martinco

> and a chipmunk named steve


Who turns out to be the boss man !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tec0

Yes well I wonder if you have better luck entering you phone number as your ID number... nope doesnât work tried it but I ask my family to enter their ID numbers and as it turns out my entire family is not on the system!!

 :Yikes:  WE ARE  :Alien:  log-off NOW!!!  :Badpc:  

 :Oops:

----------


## Dave A

So it isn't just me  :Slayer: 

I suppose I should feel relieved  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tec0

Perhaps it is a conspiracy and by not being on the system you donât have to pay tax but I rather not test that theory  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave A

> by not being on the system you donât have to pay tax


Trust me, the tax man still wants his tax. I've got a story brewing on that at the moment, but I'm waiting on a response from SARS before I break it.

----------

tec0 (12-Jan-10)

----------


## murdock

just skimmed thru the post and came to a conclusion today about rica...its not about crime as in fighting the bad guys as some have thought...it all boils down to one thing again...profit and loss...why this theory.

i collected my 3g sim from mtn yesterday for my new toy...registered with rica like a good boy...not... had no choice...no rica no sim card...i havent even loaded airtime yet and already there are numerous messages...stating send xyz to this number and you could win R5 million etc etc...to stop it... send stop to xyz...if you dont you will be billed R3  a day for the rest of your life...and if you dont pay up we now know where you live...so who do you think decided on this rica...not the goverment...the cellphone providers...you will notice they dont send these messages to your cell if you are not registered...the day you register the messages will start...and you will pay otherwise they now have your home address so they can collect their money plain and simple...its all about the money...who the crimminals? :Ban: 

people got smart they register with these download companies...download what they wanted then just not reloading airtime they dump the sim card...by registering with rica you as the registered sim card owner will be responsible for the bill...you will have to register your kids sim cards and pay the bill.

we complain about these "service providers" they laughing at us...go to mtn pavilion service centre and see how people sitting around waiting for service ...it shocking...but there is unfortunately nothing you or i will do to change it...they are making so much money it is not even funny.

doesnt make you wonder why when you are pay as go you pay more than a contract? you pay up front yet you are billed more than the person on contract...any other sale you get discounted for paying up front.

like when you purchase from a shop which has a credit card machine i always insist on a discount now otherwise i use my card if they dont give a discount...because they collect the tab and it saves me on withdrawl of cash.

----------

Dave A (27-Jan-10), tec0 (26-Jan-10)

----------


## tec0

I think it is time for the South African public to start questioning our telecommunications industry and there motive. Face it... The only way to take them on is to a massif consumer strike. I said it before and I will say it over and over again. 

Stop using your mobile for 1 month and see how much their losses would be if everyone does it together. It will be catastrophic! But again people donât want to why because it demands some sacrifice. So sorry do what I did. Get a very old phone âwith no java engine or internet capabilityâ use that and you stay out of trouble. My 3G is pay-as-you-go and I need to use it for work so there is no way I can turn it off. However if ye are a million or more doing it then count me in!  :Slayer:

----------


## murdock

this is one of the biggest problems in this country...unless you have the backing of the poor and have enough to transport them to a destination and feed them you are not gona achieve anything...people who live in the "suburbs" will not budge they are in a comfort zone...have their tv cellphone and pc...what more do they need...they will however spend ever chance they get mouning about everything... but to get them to mobilise and lets say do something about the crime...yeah right...try get them to go to the gym to use the contract they registered this month because of all the weight they put on over the christmas period...i would love to know how much virgin active turnover was this month.

i hear the crime is getting so out of hand...people are having to lock themselves in their bathrooms...hide in the garden while these theives walk in and take what they want...the other night 5 houses next to each got robbed in the same manner...the thieves just walked in smashed the big windows or sliding doors and took what they wanted...the families where having to run and hide fearing for their lives and that their wives and daughters and now even the father could  get raped or killed...60+ year old man hijacked and raped by 4 men...what next...so dont think its only your mother...wife and daughter they are after.

just remeber once it have happened it is toooo late....doesnt help giving up smoking once you have cancer.

----------


## sgafc

If you a huge corporate, or government department, you can indeed think of quick ways of extorting money from the gullible public. Remember when corporations and government do things, it is always multi-pronged. Get their addresses, so we can keep tabs on them, ie what they say and do, as well as having them pay for the "service".

Apparently things are not going so well with rica, as people are showing an aversion to the scam, hence the "cash prizes" etc.

On another note. Ever calculated how much Cipro is making from all the beleagured CC's submitting their late returns. If you look at the process with an open mind, it can be noticed that people were deliberately lead down the fear mongering path of deregistration of their CC, ..then rushing to pay for their annual returns+ penalties.

----------

tec0 (27-Jan-10)

----------


## tec0

Well government is soon to have bit of competition on there âwe control everything plansâ See people are losing jobs in Mpumalanga like mad! We had a few more mines closing their doors and so there is not really much one can do but get another job... Well with the inflation, higher power cost and almost terrorist like crime, we are in for a brave new world called South Africa survivor âreal live additionâ The prize is staying alive as long as possible with almost 3 jobs just to pay off your damn house. 

Now with network registration you must give them a home address âit is a bit hard to do if you got kicked out of your home... And getting a job without having access to a phone is like running in the desert naked âno one is going to care but you will still get burnedâ 

So what to do? Well the truth with the power prices increasing we may soon face higher subscription cost from our local telecommunication provider and that then soon we will probably be charged and amount for RICA registration almost like owning a car licence that you have to pay till you lose your car or die... 

So take all this in respective then it is game on!

----------


## sgafc

To RICA a phone seems harmless, what is the fuss about, in not ricaing your phone?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A legal source, claims that in terms of this ACT, one will forego ones right to insist on a court order, when people search your property(obviously using this ACt as a copout).I might be wrong on this one, but remain suspicious nevertheless...

CRIME?  a serious problem, but an extremely useful tool, to use to frighten people into giving up their rights. And fighting crime. Is it a case of the police being unable or unwilling to do their job.

Case in point is drugs. From time to time, we hear about "breakthroughs" in drug investigations. This is welcomed and encouraged. But people walk into any city, suburb and they find drugs if they need it. Addicts struggle to find drugs, due to lack of money...not lack of suppliers. So anyone can find drug dealers, why cant the police?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So dont give me the sorry excuse that RICA is meant to fight crime. The police know where the criminals are/ Dont bully innocent people with your silly RICA :Slayer:

----------

Dave A (27-Jan-10)

----------

